
2014 Berkshire Hathaway Letter to Shareholders [pdf] - BorisMelnik
http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/letters/2014ltr.pdf
======
BorisMelnik
Sharing here more as a discussion piece, not necessarily due to its relevance
in the market for M&A's etc. I thought this was an excellent example of a
"letter from the CEO or Chairman" and love the transparency even on such a
high level.

I came across this letter from Warren Buffet while doing some research, and I
ended up reading through Shareholder Letters all the way back to the 70's:

[http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/letters/letters.html](http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/letters/letters.html)

